# Question for the history buffs and old timers



## genesis98 (9 Aug 2008)

Can anybody give me a "complete" list of vehicles that the forces used after World War two up and until our current fleet.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Aug 2008)

Perhaps we should organize this into various categories?  Groupings in specific categories such as: Commerical pattern Vehs; Standard Military Patterh Vehs; and AFVs (with sub-categories for MBT, Recce, Arty, APC, IFV, Engr, Misc) may be an idea.   The reason being, is the list is long.  Take for example the person who will give you the "K-cars" that the CF used as Staff Cars and MP cars in the 1970's.


----------



## geo (9 Aug 2008)

After WW2
Korean war vintage SMP 1950 thru present
5 ton in a multitude of configurations (Wrecker & Cargo)
2 1/2 ton GMC in a multitude of configurations (Cargo, gun tractor, Workshop, Comms)
MLVW (2 1/2 SMP) in a multitude of configurations)
3/4 ton Dodge in a multitude of configurations (Cargo, Ginpalace/Comms, Ambulance)
1/4 ton (M38 straight fender) in a multitude of configurations 
1/4 ton ( M38A1 Curved fender) in a multitude of configurations (»Stretcher, 106 RR)
1/4 ton (M151 Vietnam era jeep)
Iltis (In a multitude of configurations)

Militarized Commercial
1 1/4 aka 5 quad Chevrolet
1 ton Dodge power wagon
1 ton CUCV
1 ton Milverado
Mercedes G Wagon


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2008)

*MBT*                  *Engr Veh*                *Misc*

Sherman                                         Sherman ARV
Centurion          Centurion AVLB          Centurion ARV
Leopard 1 C1     Beaver                      Taurus
Leopard 1 C2     Badger
Leopard 2


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2008)

*APCs, Recce Vehs, IFVs, Misc*

Universal Carrier
M8/M20 Greyhound
Ferret
M113, Lynx (M113 1/2), M548, M577
Grizzly, Cougar, Husky
Bison, AERIES, TRILS
Coyote
TLAV (MTLV)
LAV III



*SP Artillery*

M109
ADATS

*Artillery*

Honest John





Note:  Towed Artillery are not listed.


----------



## geo (10 Aug 2008)

George....

Leopard 2C2?

We've had the Leo 1 C2
We've borrowed the Leo 2A6M
We've just bought the Leo 2 A4 & A5 from existing stocks in Holland


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2008)

Opps!  That was a typo.......as I was debating to add the Leo 2 or not.........and typing with fat fingers in the dark.   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2008)

*In Canadian use, but not in Canada*

Mercedes UNIMOG (1950's - 1960's, 1980's -1990's)
MAN 10 Tonne (Cargo, HIAB, etc.)
MAN Tank Transporter
IVECO 1 1/4 (?) Ton



*Used in Canada*

STEYR (UTDC) 7 Tonne (Cargo, PLS, HIAB, POD, etc.)


----------



## Old Sweat (10 Aug 2008)

Towed/Pack Artillery:

25-pounder
75mm Pack Howitzer
105mm C1
155mm C1
155mm Gun (only a few bought, then sold to McGill in 1968 for HARP project)
105mm L5 Pack Howitzer
105mm C3
105mm LG1
155mm M777
90mm anti-aircraft

Technically not really vehicles, but they rolled on wheels.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Aug 2008)

*AA Artillery*

35mm Skyguard


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> *MBT*                  *Engr Veh*                *Misc*
> 
> Sherman                                         Sherman ARV
> Centurion          Centurion AVLB          Centurion ARV
> ...



The Sherman was the M4E8, the Canadian army did intially start Korea with M10's but converted over to Shermans, I believe that some OP versions of the RAM II hung around for a number of years as well as Sextons and Unversail carriers. Can't forget about Canada's little armoued APC and armoured snowmoblie. Also the CMP armoured truck was still in service. Did we keep the Staghound in service after the war? 

Plus:
Ferret which replaced the Lynx scout car, later the tracked version of the Lynx was bought
The M548 ammo carrier and the M109 SPG


----------



## George Wallace (15 Aug 2008)

Didn't want to get too much into the different varients, but for the Shermans I have seen M4A3E8 and M4A4 listed.  No doubt there are one or two others should we want to get pickie.


----------



## je suis prest (15 Aug 2008)

The army also used the Robin-Nodwell tracked carrier in the early sixties.  I'm not sure what the military designation for it was, but there were a substantial number of them based at Fort Churchill for winter warfare training.


----------

